# String an Server



## 789H2 (22. Nov 2011)

Hey, 
ich fange gerade an mich mit Server/Client Programmierung zu beschäftigen, d.h. ich kenne mich nicht wirklich damit aus. Ich möchte mit einem Event z.B. Button klicken eine Nachricht(String) an einen Server mit dem ich bereits verbunden bin übermitteln.
Wie genau muss ich da vorgehen? Kann man einen String mit PropertyChangeListener übergeben?


----------



## ARadauer (22. Nov 2011)

Stichwort Sockets... gibt sicher genug Tutorials im Netz


----------



## 789H2 (22. Nov 2011)

ok dann werde ich mich mal da durcharbeiten,.. gibt es vielleicht eine konkrete seite "tutorial" für anfänger wo alles gut erklärt wird?


----------

